# Purring while playing



## klarck (Mar 10, 2004)

Perhaps someone on this forum can settle an argument between my cat and I.

I say her purring should be reserved only for those times of quiet resting and relaxation. However, Mona, a 1 1/2 yr old spayed torty tabby, has no qualms about purring loudly while engaged in a vigorous game of attack-the-shoe-laces-while-I'm-trying-to-get-dressed.

Really though, is this weird? She'll purr when I get out the fishing pole toy or while playing a similar interactive game. Other times she'll keep purring as I do her bi-weekly claw clipping. I'm wondering if purring means something a little different than what I thought.


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

it indicates a state of agitation, either pleasurable or not. cats purr when relaxed, when playfull and sometimes in pain. female cats purr during labour- and they definitely do not enjoy giving birth. My cat Vincent purred in pain when he had urinary track infection and tried to pass a wee. just means that the cats emotions are high; whatever they be..


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes, it's just excitement of a kind..we associate it with pleasure so seeing a cat purring in pain is disturbing to me. But it happens. One of my cats purred while the vet examined her and she was so ill. Another time we found a tiny kitten, eyes still closed purring loudly, the vet put her in an incubator etc but couldn't save her.
That kitties motor is a funny thing..


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a cat that purrs when he sleeps. He will be totally out. I can move him and he won't wake up. But he will purr. Drives me crazy at night sometimes.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Cats can purr for various reasons stated above, and whenever they feel like it, basically. It's not just for quiet and relaxation.

My Pixie purrs when she's playing, she purrs when she's chewing on stuff, she purrs when she's eating. "Prrrrrr Nnahhh nnahhh nnahhh", scarf scarf scarf. It's so hilarious.


----------

